# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد انشودة | يا حبيبة | عمر شرعب |

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*


*فرقة صدى الخليج الانشادية*


وعبر


 *BSMLH**.**NET* *

تقدّم وحصرياً

النشيد الجديد

**{ يا حبيبة** }
*

للمنشد الشاب
*عمر شرعب
*منشد فرقة صدى الخليج الانشادية

 

أمي..***8233;أنزل لمواطئ قدميك وأقبلهما.. ليس ذلك لأن الجنة هناك.. بل لأنهما قدماك.
***8233;***8233;ونكبر نكبر.. ونحن صغارك يا رؤوم.. نحتاج حنانك.. نتوق إلى دفء ضمتك..
نقترب إليك بمحبتك.. ونقترب إلى الله بطلب رضاك..
وقبلا وبعدا.. نحبك.. نحبك جدا.

***8233;***8233;هنا قطعة من الفن الفاخر.. كتبها قلب عبدالرحمن.. وترنم بها قلب عمر.. ***8233;***8233;وهي إليك ومنك.. يا حنونة.. يا عظيمة..***8233; يا حبيبة.


{ كلمات المقدمة }*
الشاعر أحمد المنعي*





  

{ كلمات وألحان }*
عبدالرحمن ثامر*


  

{ توزيع }*
شريف عبدالسلام*


  

{ تم التسجيل في }*
**استديو برو ايفكت - الدمام
أ. ريان الشيحة
* 

{ تم المكساج في }*
**استديو الاعتصام - الدمام
أ. أحمد العامر
* 

 

{ شكر خاص }
*هنادي العتيبي
عبدالملك الدحيم
رياض القحطاني
*



{ تصميم }
*أحمد عصام
*
 
 

*{* *للتحميل* *}*
* رايت كليك & حفظ باسم
 

{ نسخة الايقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/ya_7abebah_d.mp3


{ نسخة المؤثرات }

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/ya_7abebah_v.mp3


{ نسخة صافية }
 
http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/ya_7abebah_s.mp3

----------


## بسمةأمل

يسلـــــــــــمو...كتـــــــــــر

----------


## محمد يحيى الرفاعي

الاغنية بتجفل لم بنزل ع الرابط بس يسلموووووووو كتير زوقك حلووووووووووووووو :SnipeR (28):

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يسلموا هدوء كتير حلوة

----------

